# Remington model 7600 left handed safety question



## Eddie Haskell (Nov 17, 2004)

I just bought a used 7600 and the safety is taken off by pushing the button from the left side of the trigger gaurd toward the right side. I assume this is a left handed safety, my question is: how difficult and or expensive would this be to change? It's not that big of a problem but if I can change it why not? Thanks for your help


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Relatively easy. Take it to your local gunsmith.


----------

